
The Rise of No Code - rmason
https://medium.com/@rrhoover/the-rise-of-no-code-e733d7c0944d
======
geraldbauer
FYI: I've put together an Awesome No Code [1] page over on github. All about
the Chief Digital Officer's (CDO) clicky-clicky-clicky dream future. No code.
No text. No numbers. Goodbye, code monkeys! Hello, business architects!

[1]: [https://github.com/bigkorupto/awesome-
nocode](https://github.com/bigkorupto/awesome-nocode)

